# Bonefish



## duckman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey everyone this is my first post but I have been lurking for a while. I am going bone/permit fishing this up coming weekend and was wondering if you all could give me some pointers about arriving on a flat at high tide. I have always fished an incoming tide but this is not feasible this weekend for me in Key Biscayne. I will be fishing an outgoing tide around 0800. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

I always cheated. Meaning: a pvc chum tube filled with fresh shrimp chunks
tossed out into a sand pocket, on the east side of a flat, south of Key Biscayne.
The outgoing tide carries the scent to the deeper grass beds and brings the bones
to you. Tackle was a couple of spinning rods rigged with 8 lb mono and
20 lb mono leaders tied to either a pink or brown skimmer jig tipped with shrimp.
Then it was just a matter of waiting for fish to show up. Often the chum tube
will attract grey snapper and small muttons to cast at, while waiting for bones to show up.
Permits were rare and always seemed to follow the edge of the bars.
Hookups were rarer still as it always seemed that by the time we saw them,
they had already seen us and were heading for deeper water.


----------



## duckman (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for taking the time to help me. I have successfully used your chum tips on an incoming tide trying to bring fish from the west. I was not sure if this would work on outgoing because the chum would go towards the ocean and the dropping water. I will give it a shot though. What depth would you pole when water is high and outgoing.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Never poled on an outgoing tide.
Idled onto the flat from one of the tidal channels,
dropped the weighted chum tube in a large sand hole,
idled upcurrent 30-50 feet and staked out.
Depth was about 2 feet plus, fishing from a 17' Whaler.
Current direction determined which side, east or west, we fished.
Incoming on west side, outgoing on east side of the flat.

Easier to chum and stakeout, than to pole a 17 Whaler extended distances.  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

where are you fishing exactly? PM me..... I know the area very well... On foot, or on boat???


----------



## duckman (Jun 25, 2012)

Pm sent.i will be on a boat but do fish it on foot as well.


----------

